# Sage Bass Rods



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

the new blue gill is great too. 
i test it at ole florida fly shop in boca.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

When I tried Jim's Sage Smallmouth Bass rod I found it to be beautifully constructed but could not recognize the differences from other slower action rods. Is this an advanced or expert level rod that takes an experience angler to recognize its subtle qualities? Whats up with no weight classification and the need for a speciality line?


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> When I tried Jim's Sage Smallmouth Bass rod I found it to be beautifully constructed but could not recognize the differences from other slower action rods. Is this an advanced or expert level rod that takes an experience angler to recognize its subtle qualities? Whats up with no weight classification and the need for a speciality line?


No, I don't think its an expert level rod, but it is fast and smooth for its length. As far as no weight class and the mysterious matching line I'd have to guess its targeted at the "pro bass" crowd and Sage probably didn't want to confuse them.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

the bass rod is a 8wt but the line that comes with it is more like a 11wt.
the short rod lets them over line. with the action to punch the line in to the wind or bigger flys with a smaller rod.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> the bass rod is a 8wt but the line that comes with it is  more like a 11wt.
> the short rod lets them over line. with the action to punch the line in to the wind or bigger flys with a smaller rod.


I gotta tell you it didn't feel over lined to me. I think the responsiveness and punch so to speak is what impressed me most as well as the zero adjustment factor to the action. I didn't have to adjust or feel the rod out much if at all to cast it well.


----------



## etex (Jan 15, 2008)

I have used the Sage bass rod for the past few months on charters,it has been a wonderful tool.I use it in tight spaces,creeks, ponds etc for redfish. I know Sage did not intend for that use, but it is my "new secret"
www.texasflatsflyfishing.com


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2008)

Just a question. Will you be able to buy another line for these rods when the original one wears out?


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

yes
a buddy just got this rod and went with a intermediate 9wt line.
awsome!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2008)

But can you buy the same line that came with the rod?


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

yes 
call darren at ole florida fly shop he has them in stock

561 995 1929


----------

